
'Angel particle' which is both matter and anti-matter discovered - cnxhk
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/angel-particle-anti-matter-quantum-physics-discover-stanford-university-california-irvine-a7851661.html
======
ColinWright
Most of the discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839427)

And there's another comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14818725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14818725)

There are also other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817206)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14833208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14833208)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14840123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14840123)

------
drdeca
> It is thought the existence of fermions could be used to help bring about

Uh, this probably could have been worded more clearly. Presumably they meant
the existence of that specific type of fermion?

Also, I got the impression that this is a quasiparticle, not like a proton or
electron. If I'm correct about that, I think the article should have made it
more clear?

~~~
gus_massa
Yep, it's a very badly written article.

It´s a quasiparticle that lives only in some types of superconductors, i.e.
it´s a weird configuration of the electrons in the superconductor.

